# Sarms



## JODER (Sep 7, 2017)

Has anybody tried SARMS? How effective are they? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Qwerty1212 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bs. Don't waste your money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamHand (Sep 12, 2017)

Following inspection steps and technologies are used to ensure product's quality
① Quality inspection for intermediates
② Quality inspection for products
③ Titration (acid titration, base titration, complexometric titration, non-aqueous titration, redox titration)
④ Certificate of analysis
⑤ Chromatographic technology (HLPC, GC, TLC)
⑥ Spectrum technology (IR, UV), AAS
⑦ Content analysis
⑧ Polarimetry
⑨ Determine for physical properties
⑩ Element analysis

Ostarine   10-20mg per day
GW 20-30mg per day
MK 20mg per day
RAD 10-20mg every second day
SR  10-30mg per day
YK  10mg per day


----------



## AllesT (Dec 29, 2017)

SamHand said:


> Following inspection steps and technologies are used to ensure product's quality
> ① Quality inspection for intermediates
> ② Quality inspection for products
> ③ Titration (acid titration, base titration, complexometric titration, non-aqueous titration, redox titration)
> ...



Have you ever tried these together before?


----------



## MaxRight (Jan 31, 2018)

Andarine, Cardarine, Ostarine? One of the best options for cutting is this fancy trio. We?ve already discussed Ostarine so let?s touch base on the others. Cardarine, or GW-501516, we have listed above but something to mention is that it isn?t actually a SARM, but rather, a SARM-like product that modulates the metabolism by activating AMPK. It helps burn fat and increase endurance during workouts. It has even been thought to be a future preventer for diabetes in certain blood types. And lastly, Andarine, which has a really different component that sets it apart from the others: it helps increase bone strength and thereby helps prevent bone injuries such as fractures. This makes it the binding agent for this efficient trio.


----------



## AllesT (Mar 20, 2018)

MaxRight said:


> Andarine, Cardarine, Ostarine? One of the best options for cutting is this fancy trio. We?ve already discussed Ostarine so let?s touch base on the others. Cardarine, or GW-501516, we have listed above but something to mention is that it isn?t actually a SARM, but rather, a SARM-like product that modulates the metabolism by activating AMPK. It helps burn fat and increase endurance during workouts. It has even been thought to be a future preventer for diabetes in certain blood types. And lastly, Andarine, which has a really different component that sets it apart from the others: it helps increase bone strength and thereby helps prevent bone injuries such as fractures. This makes it the binding agent for this efficient trio.



Thanks, brother.


----------

